# Looking for a trunk setup for air diy...



## GOLfAh (Jun 18, 2006)

I recently bought air suspension which is v2 digital management, 5 gal skinny tank and dual 444c compressors and wanted to look for a trunk setup with a stealth look just like this.. Is there any diy, suggestions, tips, pointers in getting this look for my trunk eg. using dynomat, vibration mounts, using 2x4 or different sizes of wood, what type off wood etc. Also I want to keep my spare tire. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

I have always used 1x6 for my framing, and some type of MDF for the false floor. I think usually 1/2"

Ive never used any kind of vibration reducer or dynomat or anything like that. Never saw the need.

This was before I mounted my comp or manifold or anything










And the floor


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

GOLfAh said:


> I recently bought air suspension which is v2 digital management, 5 gal skinny tank and dual 444c compressors and wanted to look for a trunk setup with a stealth look just like this.. Is there any diy, suggestions, tips, pointers in getting this look for my trunk eg. using dynomat, vibration mounts, using 2x4 or different sizes of wood, what type off wood etc. Also I want to keep my spare tire. Thanks for the help!


glad you like the way my installs look.
in the pictures that you posted i used 1x6x8 wood to build the frame and i believe 1/2" plywood for the top cover,no vibration absorbers or dynamat.
wood fame is screwed into the floor with few small screws and the top cover holds the tank in place.


----------

